# Soo much CYprus has to learn



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Again an interesting article.

This time about medicine prices and such

WHO: Cyprus needs to cut price of meds | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This is another part of the lingering traditions of Cyprus. There is far too much Government regulation of trival items jeopardising what truly needs regulating.

Any visit to a doctor will see patients staggering away under the weight of the prescription drugs. GP's don't seem to understand examining and treating patients comprehensively. The sit behind their desks writing prescriptions and getting their patients on their way. The over prescribing of antibiotics in Cyprus is well known.

Where the Pharmacies are concerned, once again, their licenses, opening hours and drug prices are regulated. This destroys any concept of free market trade. Additionally the mis-licencing of pharmacies has ensured, to their union's delight, that there are far too many of them. The union will argue that the drug prices must be maintained at their high levels or the profits of pharmacies would dwindle and some might go out of business. Damn the consumer!!

The same principle can be applied to taxi regulation. Far too many licences issued in the past which now means that licences can be bought and sold at ridiculous premiums.

It applies in many other areas too. Shop opening hours, summer/winter opening hours are all regulated. Should the government attempt any changes such as Sunday opening and the Church and Unions all leap up squeaking their protests.

Cyprus administration today is a reflection in many ways of that set up by the British donkeys years ago. Left static because change was too traumatic as every change would need a fight with a union, Cyprus has not benefited from updating methods and responsibilities. This of course has ensured that power remains in the hands of politicians, Unions and the civil service. Not much chance of a full day's work in those groups.

Many of these moans and groans could also be heard in the Britain of the 60's and 70's. What is needed here is the same as Britain needed then. A shift from regulating trivia (although not to the extent of the Blair Nanny State), the unions firmly put into their place with a full kerb on their trouble making habits and a push towards Free Enterprise for trade and industry. Unfortunately Cyprus does not have a Maggie Thatcher.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is another part of the lingering traditions of Cyprus. There is far too much Government regulation of trival items jeopardising what truly needs regulating.
> 
> Any visit to a doctor will see patients staggering away under the weight of the prescription drugs. GP's don't seem to understand examining and treating patients comprehensively. The sit behind their desks writing prescriptions and getting their patients on their way. The over prescribing of antibiotics in Cyprus is well known.
> 
> ...


You can argue that the medicine prices is regulated not higher than, but free to sell cheaper. So not using the possibility to lower the prices must be because of greed and not understanding that lower prices can attract more customers that also buy other things


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The prices are regulated to the price list by law. It is illegal for a pharmacy to sell at a lower price.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> The prices are regulated to the price list by law. It is illegal for a pharmacy to sell at a lower price.
> 
> Pete


Btw there is a new price-list from 24-07-2014. I have updated the database


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

This quote really speak for it self "There are 486 pharmacies on the island which works out at about 1,700 customers per pharmacy. In Denmark, by comparison, there are 17,000 customers per pharmacy."


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Update: Our View: Whether the government acts on WHO report remains to be seen | Cyprus Mail

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Update: Our View: Whether the government acts on WHO report remains to be seen | Cyprus Mail
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I don't know how it is here, but in Sweden the consumer price on drugs and the price payed to the manufacturer has nothing to do with each other. The state spend billions of SEK to pay the difference between the subsidized consumerprice and the negotiated manufacturer price


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I don't know how it is here, but in Sweden the consumer price on drugs and the price payed to the manufacturer has nothing to do with each other. The state spend billions of SEK to pay the difference between the subsidized consumerprice and the negotiated manufacturer price


This is not Sweden. What has how it works in Sweden got to do with how it works in Cyprus?
Sweden may be able to afford to subsidise the price of drugs but not all countries are as rich as Sweden.
Ok it isn't perfect here and needs some sorting out but it really doesn't help to keep comparing how things happen in other countries.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> This is not Sweden. What has how it works in Sweden got to do with how it works in Cyprus?
> Sweden may be able to afford to subsidise the price of drugs but not all countries are as rich as Sweden.
> Ok it isn't perfect here and needs some sorting out but it really doesn't help to keep comparing how things happen in other countries.


Then Veronica, if you are so clever must explain to me why I only pay 1 euro for 2 months of insulin supply, that cost 200 € without prescription? Who if not the Cyprus state pay for it and probably also for medicines you use. I call that to subsidize, because I am 100% sure that the German manufacturer Lily, does not sell it for 1 €


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We were talking about the cost of drugs in private pharmacies not what you pay at the state hospital pharmacy.
Anyone who qualifies to get their drugs from the hospital has no reason whatsoever to moan about the high price of drugs in private pharmacies.


----------

